# Super Super



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 28, 2016)

So I got this western flyer super today and man...I've never owned an original paint bike like this before. This thing is in incredible shape. Rides good too! 

Tyler



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 28, 2016)

Looks good. I like the painted fenders.


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 28, 2016)

Daaang that's nice. Dig the guard detail and the turn signals. Gotta figure that turn signal piece was the first piece to get broken off, so cool that it's still there. What a find!
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Awhipple (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## dave429 (Jan 28, 2016)

That is great. Love the color! How's the ride?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 28, 2016)

dave429 said:


> That is great. Love the color! How's the ride?



Rides great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave429 (Jan 28, 2016)

Fantastic! Do the lights work? That's a great find!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 28, 2016)

dave429 said:


> Fantastic! Do the lights work? That's a great find!




I'll have to test them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jan 28, 2016)

Congrats Tyler, that's a nice one.

I really like the two-tone green and consider these to be one of CWC's best looking post-war bikes. Hard to beat the shock-master ride! Here's an ad for ya ...





And a pic of a crusty old Super I used to own ...





Enjoy


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 28, 2016)

Fltwd57 said:


> Congrats Tyler, that's a nice one.
> 
> I really like the two-tone green and consider these to be one of CWC's best looking post-war bikes. Hard to beat the shock-master ride! Here's an ad for ya ...
> 
> ...




So nice! What kind of tires are those? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jan 28, 2016)

The tires (and tubes) were original Davis Deluxe, i.e. Western Auto items. I'm a stickler for details


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 28, 2016)

Fltwd57 said:


> The tires (and tubes) were original Davis Deluxe, i.e. Western Auto items. I'm a stickler for details



I've only got 1 Davis deluxe. Do you have any? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice bike, their great riders (with newer tires) Davis Deluxe are good to look at and OG but not much for riding,


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jan 28, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> I've only got 1 Davis deluxe. Do you have any?




I don't anymore.  I sold an NOS pair to JKT awhile ago.. You could try messaging him and ask if he's willing to sell.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 29, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> I'll have to test them!




Man o Man what a bike! 
When you open the taillight up, would you please post some pictures?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 29, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Man o Man what a bike!
> When you open the taillight up, would you please post some pictures?




Of course! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dodgerblue (Jan 29, 2016)

Really cool color combo , two tone green .


----------



## catfish (Jan 29, 2016)

That is a nice ride!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'm in the process of getting the paint back on that tank! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocketman (Feb 8, 2016)

what a score, a real keeper...


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 11, 2016)

Teaser 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 11, 2016)

Any cracking open of that tail light yet?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 11, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Any cracking open of that tail light yet?




Yep,pictures soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 11, 2016)

Looks like a Faulhaber


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 18, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Of course!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Pics of the battery tray?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 18, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Pics of the battery tray?



Nothing inside the tanks. No battery tray or switch. Just a horn button. There is this. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 18, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Nothing inside the tanks. No battery tray or switch. Just a horn button. There is this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can you get some pics of the inside of the tray loose from the rack please?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 18, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Can you get some pics of the inside of the tray loose from the rack please?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 18, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Dag! was hoping the flasher was there, but it's missing


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 18, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Dag! was hoping the flasher was there, but it's missing



I've got it.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 18, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> I've got it.




well what the heck?!
Let's see it!!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 18, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> well what the heck?!
> Let's see it!!



It fell out and I forgot to put it back in. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

